# We are going to show Misha!



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I talked to Misha's breeder. She had kept the other female in the litter and the male to show. I guess the male is turning out to be a little on the large side and she is not sure about the other female. She wants to know if we would be interested in showing Misha. We were worried because she was so small, but she had a huge growth spurt over the past couple of weeks and may just be big enough to show.

Her first show would be in May. Yikes! I didn't know she was going to show so I had her hair cut in a more "pet" type clip. Now her neck hair and topknot need to grow, grow, grow! I am excited and worried. I have a LOT to learn before May and Misha does too!

Any pointers are welcome!!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Very exciting for you and Misha. Good luck!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh that's so exciting! I'm envious, showing is so fun! And addictive


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Misha's breeder is very experienced and she will definitely give you lots of good advice. 

Good luck! I heard that showing can be addictive~


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Pleased as punch for you! You deserve this good turn of fortune, and with Misha growing so beautifully, she's sure to do you proud. Sending good fast-growing-hair-sans-mats wishes to you now!:clover:


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for the encouragement everyone! I am already addicted and I haven't started yet. I'm thinking maybe when she is old enough, agility might be fun!


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Suggestions: 1) contact your local AKC club and enquire about handling classes. This is one of the most important things you can do. 2) Review American Kennel Club - A Beginner's Guide to Dog Shows 3) Get this book The Winning Edge: Show Ring Secrets (Howell reference books): George Alston: 0785555038103: Amazon.com: Books
4) get a show lead ... for a puppy, I would suggest a martingale to start. Make sure it is very thin (parachute cord is best) and coordinates with your dog and 5) have fun.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I will look into the books tonight, I am also hoping that for at least the first show maybe I can get the breeder or someone else to handle her...by coordinate with her color do you mean get white because she is white? Thanks!


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Martingale Show Lead - Small 8 Inch: White 
This one in white is a good start. It is inexpensive and lightweight. Later, as you start showing regularly, you may wish to change to a slip lead or chain and lead. This you will determine by how well your dog handles. Don't want to confuse you to start. 

My Karat went into a Martingale at 4 mo and I used it to show her until 7 months when I went over to a slip lead (fancy one from Magic Hour Creations | Facebook
who custom makes them out of parachute cord just for you to your own design. She is the least expensive of the show lead makers and her work is extremely fine.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Don't know how close to Del Mar you are but the Silver Gate Kennel Club show is this month (AKC show) if you want an idea of what to expect showing a poo pup! I think a few people from here are attending!


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh, and even if your handler will take care of ringside, you MUST work her regularly so she knows what is expected of her and how to move happily around the ring. Too many people give their pups to handlers without any preparation and the poor pups go around the ring looking scared or zig zagging in all directions.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Marcoislandmom- Thank you so much, I will immediately buy a few leads. She needs to start NOW getting used to it. She is already 14 weeks. 

Mollymiuma- Her breeder is in Vista, very near Del Mar, I am sure they too will be going to the show. I am only about an hour and a half away. I will certainly attend. Wondering if Misha should come with me to get used to the atmosphere, or if it would be best to let her sit this one out. I know her coat won't be near ready by then. Maybe it would be embarassing with her "pet" cut.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I was planning on getting her used to the lead immediately. I have been to shows but when I was a kid and my grandparents showed Miniature schnauzers. I have always showed horses, lol....no comparison. 

I will look into classes. I think I saw someone mentioned in Chino California??? Very near to me. We also need to get her used to traveling. She gets car sick very quickly. I take her on short rides often. Lots to do! I guess I will be walking her around the living room a lot...I don't take her outside yet as her vaccines are not complete.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

What exciting news!! Don't really have any tips other than baby that coat, treat it like its gold! Toy coats are usually pretty fine and break easily. So no slickers, no rough housing with other dogs, don't rub on her coat, pet it in one direction only especially on her head and neck, the areas that usually have trouble. My trouble spot is right between the ears...Raven is full of breakage right there. I'm sure your breeder will tell you what products to use to maximize growth and reduce breakage. A weekly bath, conditioning, and blow dry is absolutely essential. Use only a pin brush, no slickers!!! May is still a good 4 months away, depending on how quickly she grows you will have anywhere from 2-4" more growth on her hopefully...poodles range from 1/2"-1" per month in coat growth. For her age, that will probably be an acceptable length. It depends on where you live....here, the competition in poodles is pretty stiff, you better have plenty of coat on your dog, even the pups. 

Good luck! What I wouldn't give to be in your shoes.  Some day!! Keep us posted, and pictures are always welcome.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

mom24doggies...good to know! I have been using a slicker. I will stop immediately. I think for a toy she has a pretty nice coat. And you are right, her topknot is the thinnest part, her body is pretty dense and curly. Nice when blown out. 

Good info on the hair growth. Her neck is pretty short, let's hope it is enough time


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

How exciting! Take her to Del Mar for the exposure. Heck I took Jazz to the San Bernardino show with no hair cut at all! LOL. You'll have time to grow her hair, but in a puppy class she won't stick out much. None of them have perfect hair. They told me to put a capsule of fish oil in his food for his coat. Ask your breeder about that. Use a comb or pinbrush on her. I am in a handling class. I am not sure where in SoCal you are, but the class is in Chino and the trainer is awesome. Are you anywhere close to there?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes! you were the one who posted it! I live in Ontario, right where the 60 meets the 15. Would love to have info about your class!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

N2Mischief said:


> mom24doggies...good to know! I have been using a slicker. I will stop immediately. I think for a toy she has a pretty nice coat. And you are right, her topknot is the thinnest part, her body is pretty dense and curly. Nice when blown out.
> 
> Good info on the hair growth. Her neck is pretty short, let's hope it is enough time


 From looking at your avatar she appears to have a nice thick coat...that will make your job easier for sure! Once it gets long enough, the real fun begins...banding and wrapping. Still trying to get that down, everyone has something different to say on the subject! Sometimes I get so confused I'm tempted to just pull out the scissors and put Raven in a pretty Modern trim...but then I would kick myself. All I can say is listen to your breeder! She knows her line's coat and what will work best with it.  Btw, you might want to start putting a soft, small band in her topknot over her eyes, just to start getting her used to that sensation. She will want to rub and scratch it, and you want her over that hump when she really starts to get some length going. I hardly ever banded my mini's coat when he was a baby, now he is a freak about anything being in his hair...bands are promptly rubbed out. Never tried wrapping, but I doubt that would go over well either. Raven has been banded since he was 3 mo, and he is generally pretty good about leaving his bands and wraps alone. 

Yeah the neck always takes the longest...but you have time. By the time you guys are really ready to get her finished, she will have all the coat she needs. Right now it's all about getting her out there and getting used to it all!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Funny about the bands, the groomer I use has been doing it for over 40 years and groomed for a professional handler for some time. The handler worked with a lot of poodles. Luckily she knows what needs to grow out and what can still safely be trimmed (not much). She just today gave me bands and said to start banding her topknot to get her used to it. Misha is quite fiesty, as I am sure most poodle pups are. I am sure she will protest the band at first. She is quite fearless and outgoing. I think we might have problems keeping her focused on her job and not licking the judge to death!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

N2Mischief said:


> Funny about the bands, the groomer I use has been doing it for over 40 years and groomed for a professional handler for some time. The handler worked with a lot of poodles. Luckily she knows what needs to grow out and what can still safely be trimmed (not much). She just today gave me bands and said to start banding her topknot to get her used to it. Misha is quite fiesty, as I am sure most poodle pups are. I am sure she will protest the band at first. She is quite fearless and outgoing. I think we might have problems keeping her focused on her job and not licking the judge to death!


 Lol that's funny! Yeah just put them in super loose, don't worry about actually holding hair out of her eyes or anything just yet. As she gets used to it you can gather more hair and put them in a little more snugly. 

I can only imagine! Raven wouldn't be able to sit still either, he would want to do some serious licking...would probably put his paws up on the judge too. I wish you were closer, I bet Raven and Misha would be best friends if they met. He loves girls lol...


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

N2Mischief, I sent you a pm about the class. You are only 15 minutes away from it! Small world. I live in Claremont. I hope to see you there. It's fun. One thing - your little girl is WHITE! The class is outside, so she might get dirty....She'll need all her shots before she can attend, but you have loads of time with her to both grow coat and learn about showing her.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I pm'd you back ....She has only had two sets of vaccines so far and one bordatella. She won't be due for her last vaccine for two more weeks at which time she is also due for her Rabies. Then it is another two weeks after that for the immunity to kick in. Seems like a long time to wait! I did the more conservative vaccines, one at 8 weeks and one at 12 weeks. I can't wait to get her in and start socialization. She of course plays with my other dogs and cats, but she needs to meet more dogs and people. So far she has never met a person who she didn't think was her long lost best friend.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

She'll be in good shape for showing then.  The toys are a bundle of energy in the ring- so cute. There are puppy matches, too. Also, there are UKC shows you can do for practice for fun. They don't cost much, are very small and the judges are helpful. Misha looks really nice in her pictures. I bet she does well.


----------

